# Eldar Defence Line model



## underachiever (Aug 9, 2011)

With the lack of sky fire i deceide to make myself an ADL for my eldar. Still working on the guns and comm, but this is the bases. 

The idea of the system is that eldar wouldn't use static defences but rather more mobile platforms much like the defence platforms. So they can be quickly deployed and landed in place or redeploy as the eldar advance. The reason i went down the route of solid shapes rather than a force field approach is that i don't feel that eldar deploy force fields as a shot stopping device on this small scale but rather use them to deflect and soften shots.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking very nice so far.
Great to see a non imperial version.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

yes very nice is it done using guardian platforms
:santa:


----------



## underachiever (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks guys  

It's 100% hand made with milliput and styrene. Then cast into resin copies.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm impressed!!! I could probably use guardian bits to make something similar, but it would be nowhere near as good as this. Well done, cant wait for the guns


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice, love it!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Skilled work


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow ver impressive, how about making a few of them and putting them on eBay, I would like some for my eldar army!!!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking very good!

Hopefully more players will do this and build army specific fortifications. Like a tyranid wall of horns and teeth or a chaos wall of fused sacrifices and mutations. orks are probably the easiest, with a wall of junk & guns.


----------



## underachiever (Aug 9, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Wow ver impressive, how about making a few of them and putting them on eBay, I would like some for my eldar army!!!


Yeah i put it up on ebay to see if there is any takers, but i wont post a link here (it's easy enough to find). This was really for general feedback 

glad you guys like it. Be look at doing the gun and comms relay soon too.



Kreuger said:


> Looking very good!
> 
> Hopefully more players will do this and build army specific fortifications. Like a tyranid wall of horns and teeth or a chaos wall of fused sacrifices and mutations. orks are probably the easiest, with a wall of junk & guns.



totally agree, people should DIY more. I got a youtube channel where i show the basics of how to do this sort of thing if you guys are interested in having a go yourselves. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ArtfulUnderachiever?feature=mhee


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice. Would like to see it painted


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

those are amazing! excellent work, nice to see someone take on the eldar scenery for a change.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

those defense lines are immense, any plans to make an eldar "bastion"?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooh, me likey


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Great work! 
Love to see a non-imperial defense line. The mobility is very Eldar indeed.
What do you plan on using for the gun emplacement?


----------



## underachiever (Aug 9, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Great work!
> Love to see a non-imperial defense line. The mobility is very Eldar indeed.
> What do you plan on using for the gun emplacement?


Urghh! It's been a while. Sorry for the delay in updating but funny you should ask...  




Thanks for the comments I'm pretty slow about painting and and i've only just started to paint my new eldar scheme up...


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Top notch work there, both the modelling and painting. It's so good to see people immerse themselves in the hobby side.


----------



## underachiever (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, Yeah i've had eldar since 2nd edition and i've ruined/lost/sold a ton off. So this is my final army really. So i'm taking my time.


----------

